# Let's Rewrite Steven Universe



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 29, 2018)

I'll let Lily Orchard do the talking and I'll explain any questions you may have.





1. One group will rewrite the relationships.
2. Another will slow the pacing.
3. The last group will be preproduction and writing.

4. So, in conclusion, we fix the problems of the show and Make it a series on youtube called Geode Days. 

What do you think? Anyone who wants to help is welcome!


----------



## DivinePrince (Oct 1, 2018)

No rewriting needed, we have a better show already!

 (This scene is from the beginning)


----------



## PercyD (Oct 1, 2018)

Steven Universe should have ended after the 3rd season tbh....

First order of business- no more gem lore. More adventures of this small magical boy and his copious amounts of mothers.
The only lore appears in what is left behind by the war. Every episode is like Carmen Sandiago, or Beach city shenanigans.

They can now travel the world and do funky gem things because Greg has money.


----------



## Peach's (Oct 3, 2018)

The show was at its height when Peridot and Jasper were messing around on Earth. The Diamonds were the BAD GUYS, and that was fine, the show had done an good job at making us care about the humans of Earth with the townie episodes, and the contrast between the townies and Homeworld gems was stark. I remember when just the side eye glance of Yellow Diamond was enough to send shivers up my spine. Homeworld worked as a foil to the entire rest of the show.

I actually like the whole 'Steven solves every problem with love' deal, it works for Peridot beautifully, just Jesus Christ don't do that for the Diamonds.

I was kinda hoping the show would go on the angle of uniting various systems against Homeworld. The early part of the show did a strangely large amount of establishing the larger Gem Galaxy, and we now know other organic life was able to resist Homeworld (Bird Blobs). How awesome would it have been for Steven to Galaxy warp around to other systems, perhaps those who were still fighting against homeworld under Rose's (not Pink Diamond's) vision!


----------



## PercyD (Oct 3, 2018)

Peebes said:


> The show was at its height when Peridot and Jasper were messing around on Earth. The Diamonds were the BAD GUYS, and that was fine, the show had done an good job at making us care about the humans of Earth with the townie episodes, and the contrast between the townies and Homeworld gems was stark. I remember when just the side eye glance of Yellow Diamond was enough to send shivers up my spine. Homeworld worked as a foil to the entire rest of the show.
> 
> I actually like the whole 'Steven solves every problem with love' deal, it works for Peridot beautifully, just Jesus Christ don't do that for the Diamonds.
> 
> I was kinda hoping the show would go on the angle of uniting various systems against Homeworld. The early part of the show did a strangely large amount of establishing the larger Gem Galaxy, and we now know other organic life was able to resist Homeworld (Bird Blobs). How awesome would it have been for Steven to Galaxy warp around to other systems, perhaps those who were still fighting against homeworld under Rose's (not Pink Diamond's) vision!


This is basically what I want but now, like, different worlds in addition to Carmen Sandiego.

I really miss the missions the gang would go on. I liked that formula. When was the last time they went on a mission instead of getting bogged down with character bullshit.
Character bullshit is fine too, but it became the focal point? I mean, relationships are great, but it really slowed down the narrative.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Oct 20, 2018)

Okay, first order of business. Who's gonna do what?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 3, 2018)

What???


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

Remove current writers, replace them with Justin Roiland & Dan Harmon.

Finished


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Remove current writers, replace them with Justin Roiland & Dan Harmon.
> 
> Finished


Ugh, really? Rick and Morty?

-Well, I will say that the show is written well. It was just received by a fandom who thinks they're smarter than everyone else and they think Rick is someone they need to emulate. -When he's not.

Same thing about BoJack. Written really well, just received by people who think the show is making excuses for their shitty behavior. I'm quite sure both series have a few episodes dedicated to calling out fanboys.

I don't think theres any thing wrong with Sugar or the Crewniverse. I just think the show should have ended back in season 3 tbh.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

How does one rewrite a show-


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Ugh, really? Rick and Morty?
> 
> -Well, I will say that the show is written well. It was just received by a fandom who thinks they're smarter than everyone else and they think Rick is someone they need to emulate. -When he's not.
> 
> ...



the current writing of S.U is kind of terrible. every episode is the same.
Saber spark made a video on it awhile ago.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> the current writing of S.U is kind of terrible. every episode is the same.
> Saber spark made a video on it awhile ago.


that's the point of S.U anyway... it's not always like that ;w;


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> that's the point of S.U anyway... it's not always like that ;w;



the point of the show is to retell the same story over and over?


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> the point of the show is to retell the same story over and over?


Yeah. why act like it's a bad thing? At least it isn't season 1 all over. everything is _DIFFERENT_


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> Yeah. why act like it's a bad thing? At least it isn't season 1 all over. everything is _DIFFERENT_



retelling the same story over and over *IS *a bad thing... its why filler in anime is terrible.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> the current writing of S.U is kind of terrible. every episode is the same.
> Saber spark made a video on it awhile ago.


Theres nothing wrong with having a formuliac show. The first few seasons were literally
"Weird shit happens"
"The gems have to go investigate it"
"Steven is a squishy human so he's not as useful on the mission"
"Steven finds a creative way to adapt to the situation"
"Gems learn a lesson."

-And frankly? Thats okay. It's a kids show too so having a nice formula makes it easy to explore topics like different ways to try your best. I kinda miss this formula because you see Steven growing and maturing each episode and you get some fun "Gems are powerful but still have things to learn" things.

Thats why I keep insisting that SU should have ended at season 3. It kinda feels like theyre trying to compensate for being a kid's show or something. *Squint*.
Any way, I agree that SU is terrible. I just don't agree for the reasons that you are giving. Simplicity is not a bad thing. Hell, I've seen Disney Junior shows do an excellent job and they have a particular formula that every episode follows (I'm talking about the Lion Guard, btw.)


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> retelling the same story over and over *IS *a bad thing... its why filler in anime is terrible.


Sure thing...


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

Btw, go check out the Lion Guard. >u> ...


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Theres nothing wrong with having a formuliac show. The first few seasons were literally
> "Weird shit happens"
> "The gems have to go investigate it"
> "Steven is a squishy human so he's not as useful on the mission"
> ...



Formuliac show =/= Retelling the same story every episode.

Look at spongebob season 1 - 3 for a good example.
Or One piece... or my little pony tara's version.



whyt31 said:


> Sure thing...



The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog

*Getting tired of it yet? we have 3 more episodes.*

The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog
The Quick Brown fox jumped over the lazy dog


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> retelling the same story over and over *IS *a bad thing... its why filler in anime is terrible.


Thats... not the same thing? 
Having a formuliac show is not the same thing as having filler. This is like people's adversion to episodic story telling verses serial story telling. Having a serial story doesn't suddenly mean your show is more sophisticated. In fact, a lot of shows fall prey to this thinking and end up writing these huge nonsense stories that don't go any where (like Star verses the Forces of Evil for example).

Shows like Gumball or even Teen Titans Go gets more actual mileage BECAUSE they are episodic. They also don't take themselves so freggin seriously so they can actually tell an appropriate story thats actually entertaining.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Formuliac show =/= Retelling the same story every episode.
> 
> Look at spongebob season 1 - 3 for a good example.
> Or One piece... or my little pony tara's version.
> ...


You're not really making a great argument here, bro. You're just being condescending. -And it's getting kinda annoying.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Thats... not the same thing?
> Having a formuliac show is not the same thing as having filler. This is like people's adversion to episodic story telling verses serial story telling. Having a serial story doesn't suddenly mean your show is more sophisticated. In fact, a lot of shows fall prey to this thinking and end up writing these huge nonsense stories that don't go any where (like Star verses the Forces of Evil for example).
> 
> Shows like Gumball or even Teen Titans Go gets more actual mileage BECAUSE they are episodic. They also don't take themselves so freggin seriously so they can actually tell an appropriate story thats actually entertaining.



it is exactly like filler.
Fller is a series of non cannon Episodes where it goes in a loop and nothing of importance happens.

Steven Universe is a show where every episode is the same goes in a loop and nothing of importance happens...


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> it is exactly like filler.
> Fller is a series of non cannon Episodes where it goes in a loop and nothing of importance happens.
> 
> Steven Universe is a show where every episode is the same goes in a loop and nothing of importance happens...


You're not really paying attention to what I'm saying.
I'm saying that, up to season 3, the shows pretty formuliac. And that, frankly, after season 3 everything falls appart because they're trying to tell this nonsense story.
However you have been, ironically, saying the same thing over and over again not really listening to any one around you.
Not sure if you're trolling or not.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> You're not really paying attention to what I'm saying.
> I'm saying that, up to season 3, the shows pretty formuliac. And that, frankly, after season 3 everything falls appart because they're trying to tell this nonsense story.
> However you have been, ironically, saying the same thing over and over again not really listening to any one around you.
> Not sure if you're trolling or not.



Actually i have been saying different things to everyone who responds to me, in your case i ignore you because you chose to use a personal attack.

*"HOW DARE YOU CRITICIZE MY FAVORITE SHOW! I WILL HAVE YOUR HEAD!"*

Formatic for 3 seasons and then changing their terrible writing to more terrible writing doesn't help your case though.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Actually i have been saying different things to everyone who responds to me, in your case i ignore you because you chose to use a personal attack.
> 
> *"HOW DARE YOU CRITICIZE MY FAVORITE SHOW! I WILL HAVE YOUR HEAD!"*
> 
> Formatic for 3 seasons and then changing their terrible writing to more terrible writing doesn't help your case though.


 ???
I'm calling you out for posting memes and doing that flavor text thing instead of actually engaging with people. It's really condescending. 
Any way, I'm ending this conversation here because it's not really going any where. I really don't have to "prove" any thing to someone who talks down to people just because they have an opinion and are regurgitating things they heard from an episode of Saber Spark.

You have a good night.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> ???
> I'm calling you out for posting memes and doing that flavor text thing instead of actually engaging with people. It's really condescending.
> Any way, I'm ending this conversation here because it's not really going any where. I really don't have to "prove" any thing to someone who talks down to people just because they have an opinion and are regurgitating things they heard from an episode of Saber Spark.
> 
> You have a good night.




oh no i called you out for personal attacking me for critiquing your favorite show, now you don't want to talk to me~

I see the Steven universe fandom runs through you more than the furry fandom does.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> oh no i called you out for personal attacking me for critiquing your favorite show, now you don't want to talk to me~
> 
> I see the Steven universe fandom runs through you more than the furry fandom does.


I called you out because you're being an asshole, actually. If you read, I was agreeing with you that SU has some serious problems. 
You don't talk to people like that and expect them to take you seriously. I like Saber Spark myself. He actually methodically explains why something is bad instead of attacking the people who actually like the thing.
You're just talking down to people. You can get mad if you want, I don't really care, but you're behaving very poorly.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I called you out because you're being an asshole, actually. If you read, I was agreeing with you that SU has some serious problems.
> You don't talk to people like that and expect them to take you seriously. I like Saber Spark myself. He actually methodically explains why something is bad instead of attacking the people who actually like the thing.
> You're just talking down to people. You can get mad if you want, I don't really care, but you're behaving very poorly.



In what way am i being an asshole? im pointing out the flaws of the show, and things i would change about it.

you're the one who randomly called me Annoying & condescending.

heck you didn't even argue my argument, just straight to insults.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> In what way am i being an asshole? im pointing out the flaws of the show, and things i would change about it.
> 
> you're the one who randomly called me Annoying & condescending.
> 
> heck you didn't even argue my argument, just straight to insults.


I told you exactly how you are being an asshole:

You just posted a whole 20 lines of flavor text at someone who actually likes the show.
You're posting memes and repeating the same point over and over again instead of talking about elements of the show that you don't like.
Telling someone they are behaving poorly and being annoying isn't a personal attack. ESPECIALLY if they are doing things that constitute as poor behavior and are being annoying.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I told you exactly how you are being an asshole:
> 
> You just posted a whole 20 lines of flavor text at someone who actually likes the show.
> You're posting memes and repeating the same point over and over again instead of talking about elements of the show that you don't like.
> Telling someone they are behaving poorly and being annoying isn't a personal attack. ESPECIALLY if they are doing things that constitute as poor behavior and are being annoying.



it wasn't flavor text, it was example text. that is how the show works. you can't argue that.
I posted No memes. if you are referring to my thinking forum reaction, its just that a Forum Reaction.

Neither of those by the way are condescending nor Annoying.
I use examples to show why something is something, Cool Sweet.

How about you be a rational person and argue the point i made instead of derailing the point of this thread by attacking and insulting me?


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> it wasn't flavor text, it was example text. that is how the show works. you can't argue that.
> I posted No memes. if you are referring to my thinking forum reaction, its just that a Forum Reaction.
> 
> Neither of those by the way are condescending nor Annoying.
> ...


Flavor text, example text- the point is that your spamming. It's also not demonstrating any thing, it just comes off as you talking down to someone who you don't agree with.

You also mentioned nothing about the show that you wanted to change. You've just been repeating in different ways that you think the writing is trash. Saber Spark actually goes and watches the thing he's going to critique and focuses on elements of the show. You are not doing that. You have not mentioned any thing you want to change about the show itself other than change the staff to staff of a show that you like...?

It _is_ annoying and condescending, whether you don't want to accept it or not. It's also bad critque. 
I'm gonna leave this here now. I'm not answering any more questions on this since I think I've explained myself fully.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Flavor text, example text- the point is that your spamming. It's also not demonstrating any thing, it just comes off as you talking down to someone who you don't agree with.
> 
> You also mentioned nothing about the show that you wanted to change. You've just been repeating in different ways that you think the writing is trash. Saber Spark actually goes and watches the thing he's going to critique and focuses on elements of the show. You are not doing that. You have not mentioned any thing you want to change about the show itself other than change the staff to staff of a show that you like...?
> 
> ...



really? because one of my points was to watch saber sparks video on it?

I pointed to JR and his team as better writers.

i pointed that repeating the same story over and over is a bad thing and that should change.

and thats the 3 posts i posted before you called me condescending, all different.

So... you going to continue to attack me and derail this thread oooor... can you go to arguing my points?

oh and, "Spamming" constitutes to more than one post, that was all in one post. with separate points.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> really? because one of my points was to watch saber sparks video on it?
> 
> I pointed to JR and his team as better writers.
> 
> ...


I already said that I agree that the show is trash.
_It's just trash for reasons that I think are different. _Obviously, you ignored all those posts and started posting *example text* over and over again instead of explain your point somehow. Thats annoying.

-JR and team are writers of Rick and Morty, whats your point? How is that going to change SU? Is Rick and Morty a show that you prefer more...?
I said that formuliac stories are different from filler stories, further, that theres this weird prioritization of serial stories over episodic stories.

Also, thats only two points that you made. Not 3. Pointing to Saber Spark is not a point, it's just a suggestion. Though, Saber Spark does do solid analysis. You can't fully rely on his analysis though. Do it for yourself~~.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I already said that I agree that the show is trash.
> _It's just trash for reasons that I think are different. _Obviously, you ignored all those posts and started posting *example text* over and over again instead of explain your point somehow. Thats annoying.
> 
> -JR and team are writers of Rick and Morty, whats your point? How is that going to change SU? Is Rick and Morty a show that you prefer more...?
> ...



Pointing out sabers video is a strong point, its implied i agree with his points. and thus you should watch it. if you already have great, doesn't make the point moot. that right there is you being condescending.

and yes, giving example text of a season being exactly the same is the perfect way of getting points across.

JR and his team have a *formulaic* show, but yet it also pushes a story at the same time and doesn't loop back to the same thing.

They have different topics on every one of their episodes. same with the other shows i listed, Heck i'd even say Fairly Odd parents have a better formulaic writing.

Im not saying Formulaic is wrong or bad, Im saying re-telling the same story with NOTHING happening for you said "3" seasons is TERRIBLE.

Whats worse is then after 3 seasons of terrible to switch your Formulaic to a story out of nowhere is even worse, as its jarring to your already pressed fans.

Heck, doesn't have to be JR to take over, it can be Tara Strong aswell, shes an amazing writer.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

Guys. Calm the heckie down


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Pointing out sabers video is a strong point, its implied i agree with his points. and thus you should watch it. if you already have great, doesn't make the point moot. that right there is you being condescending.
> 
> and yes, giving example text of a season being exactly the same is the perfect way of getting points across.
> 
> ...


Its not condescending. Its a valid critique. You just can't point at a video for your points. Thats basic arguments 101. When writing a paper you can cite a piece of relevant material, but you cant use the entire piece of work for your argument. You need to lift some material from the work and explain how it fits ingo your argument. 
I'm sorry if you felt attacked, but its a valid critism.

Thats interesting though, what has Tara Strong written?


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Its not condescending. Its a valid critique. You just can't point at a video for your points. Thats basic arguments 101. When writing a paper you can cite a piece of relevant material, but you cant use the entire piece of work for your argument. You need to lift some material from the work and explain how it fits ingo your argument.
> I'm sorry if you felt attacked, but its a valid critism.
> 
> Thats interesting though, what has Tara Strong written?



I don't think you know how arguments work.

*"You can't use a video for your argument! even though it has valid points!"
*
sure bud.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

@MiroTheFox and @PercyD 

Get along. We can work together to clean up after Sugar.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> @MiroTheFox and @PercyD
> 
> Get along. We can work together to clean up after Sugar.


no its okay I've given up on her, all she is doing is derailing your thread.

Disrespectful people need to be ignored now, i apologize for going so deep into it.

Forgive me <3


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> no its okay I've given up on her, all she is doing is derailing your thread.
> 
> Disrespectful people need to be ignored now, i apologize for going so deep into it.
> 
> Forgive me <3


That's okay. But Percy is fine. They just need to chill lol. Now, Back to the topic.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

On the subject of poor writing, what are the things we can list that has to be fixed?


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> I don't think you know how arguments work.
> 
> *"You can't use a video for your argument! even though it has valid points!"
> *
> sure bud.


Honey, when you are making an argument you can use a video as *a reference*. You pull points from the video that are relevant to the point you are trying to make and then you use the video as a citation/reference.
If you have any more questions on the matter, then you can message me privately.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

So. * AHEM*


EllietheManokit said:


> On the subject of poor writing, what are the things we can list that has to be fixed?


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> So. * AHEM*


I was saying before that I prefer the formulaic format. I'm also a fan of just having episodial shows like, Gumball for example.

Maybe you can have some elements contribute to a plot that we learn later, but I feel like every episode needs to be self contained. It's just nice. It also works with this crazy hiatus schedule.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> On the subject of poor writing, what are the things we can list that has to be fixed?



Honestly i think the show needs to be Rebooted, from scratch. there are alot of mistakes.

First Seasons past 3 need to be thrown out, and go back to the "Same things happen over and over" but with a different writing team or a new people brought on board.

They need to get rid of any political views Inside the show, its a kids show not a way to push agendas.

if they want to push a story they will need to do it from Episode 1, and not suddenly just have a story.

The dance fusing is fine it can stay, its pretty funny and represents sexual relations with characters that isn't exactly sex but also is at the same time.

They then need to take Estelle and... give her some acting lessons, she has the same tone and emotion throughout the entire show very boring character because of it.

IF they do want to keep to the same rhythm though of "Nothing ever happens" then they need to watch a few episodes of spongebob for an example of how to write a story where

nothing really matters. after i'd say 3 episodes of not knowing what to do, acknowledged the puzzle solving mastery that Steven is, and have the characters remember this, at the same time, 

have some of his plans fail, and let  maybe a guest character or gem have the answer instead of being stuck.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

maybe we could have a plot but it's implications with like, 5 plot heavy episodes in the series.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

SU really isn't... political?
I mean it's really heavy on different perspectives. I think thats good. It's nice to have something different and subversive. A little boy whos approach to problems is to build coalitions /is/ subversive. It has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

Politics is literally how people write policy and governance. Having queer characters has nothing to do with politics at all. Its really weird that as soon as someone sees someone different from them it turns into a political conversation. *Squint.*


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> SU really isn't... political?
> I mean it's really heavy on different perspectives. I think thats good. It's nice to have something different and subversive. A little boy whos approach to problems is to build coalitions /is/ subversive. It has nothing to do with politics.


He does have a point when literally EVERYONE good besides steven and greg and pearl are racially coded. One problem I have as a black girl is the 'coded' characters are often the antagonists and the 'white' characters are Symathetic. That needs to change.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> He does have a point when literally EVERYONE good besides steven and greg and pearl are racially coded. One problem I have as a black girl is the 'coded' characters are often the antagonists and the 'white' characters are Symathetic. That needs to change.



Thank you. i'll leave you to deal with PercyD ;3.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Thank you. i'll leave you to deal with PercyD ;3.


Be polite. But you're welcome.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> He does have a point when literally EVERYONE good besides steven and greg and pearl are racially coded. One problem I have as a black girl is the 'coded' characters are often the antagonists and the 'white' characters are Symathetic. That needs to change.


Yea, but thats not _political._ It's social commentary. I'm also a black queer femme and it's a dangerous road to conflate policy with racial issues. It leads to othering people. These are social issues, not political ones.

Question though cause I haven't noticed this: how are the antagonists coded?


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Yea, but thats not _political._ It's social commentary. I'm also a black queer femme and it's a dangerous road to conflate policy with racial issues. It leads to othering people. These are social issues, not political ones.
> 
> Question though cause I haven't noticed this: how are the antagonists coded?



For example, from what I saw, Amethyst in the earlier seasons is portrayed as a slob, indecent and overall terrible. She was a major/minor antagonist in some episodes.

Then you go to Jasper. Oh boy... Not only being a butch woman type character but being a villain who was seen as abusive bitch to Lapis (Lapis is one of the white coded characters) by the majority of the fandom. Alone at Sea made that notion worse with it's awful writing.

Then Holly Blue Agate is abusive towards the Amethysts who are just as rowdy as Our Amethyst, albeit more clean.

Then, Bismuth. Not only is her, as well as the aforementioned characters along with sugilite, designed more animal like than the others. (I don't want to say g*rill*)
The way she is portrayed conveys African American sterotypes. How they are 'violent', 'unstable', ultimately wrong 'because they are black.'


Then you have the 'white' characters.

Rose Quartz: You already know the horrible things she has done to everyone in the series. She's still seen as a 'good character'.

Pearl: Remember when she defeated Sugilite? Yeah, a skinny white woman taking down a larger Black woman. Think about it.


Maybe I'm exagerating or misenterprating or even looking too deeply. But just remember Concrete.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

I am so bad at saying things correctly.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> For example, from what I saw, Amethyst in the earlier seasons is portrayed as a slob, indecent and overall terrible. She was a major/minor antagonist in some episodes.
> 
> Then you go to Jasper. Oh boy... Not only being a butch woman type character but being a villain who was seen as abusive bitch to Lapis (Lapis is one of the white coded characters) by the majority of the fandom. Alone at Sea made that notion worse with it's awful writing.
> 
> ...


Naaaaaaaah..... I see what you mean *Squint.*

I've always kind of seen Pearl as Asian coded, and Steven as Latinx but thats sort of besides the point. Bismuth was treated VERY unfairly. I still feel a certain way about that. I also feel like the fandom instantly gave passes to Lapis who... is the most freggin powerful character of the show. *Straight face.* Jasper just is big. Jasper was the one who was imprisoned by Lapis. I'm still-

Even Ruby who is coded as black is the one whos hot headed. 

I like the designs for Bismuth and for Sugilite, mainly because I am also a large femme. |D
I don't feel like they have animalistic designs. You had Topaz with the large blocky design too and they weren't really coded. I just need more large femme characters in general tbh, so I'd be willing to give a pass. 

Going back to how to improve, I do think SU suffers from a lack of eyes on the content. I was just talking to another black editor recently, since I'm a technical editor and I like to build coalitions. They have a whole series on editing for racial-social sensitivity. SU is lacking that. There was that Salt debacle too.
Theres a lot of inherent racial bias that STILL exists. Content creators, especially ones looking to be actually subversive, they need to be aware. Make large black femmes who are soft, sensitive, and cherished.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Naaaaaaaah..... I see what you mean *Squint.*
> 
> I've always kind of seen Pearl as Asian coded, and Steven as Latinx but thats sort of besides the point. Bismuth was treated VERY unfairly. I still feel a certain way about that. I also feel like the fandom instantly gave passes to Lapis who... is the most freggin powerful character of the show. *Straight face.* Jasper just is big. Jasper was the one who was imprisoned by Lapis. I'm still-
> 
> ...


Yeah. We definitely need to fix that. Maybe we should go with rewriting the show all together like a certain someone said.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> Yeah. We definitely need to fix that. Maybe we should go with rewriting the show all together like a certain someone said.


I would say the premise and the story are actually salvageable. Just, some things need to change.
I think a lot of the problems would be solved by the show becoming a little more aware. Things like, holding Lapis, Pearl, and other spindly characters more responsible for their actions.
Making Ruby's anger more justified. I did like that exchange with Sapphire where, basically, Sapphire was disregarding a lot of Ruby's concerns because [future sight], so they broke up.
Doing more to redeem Amethyst because, lets face it, a lot of her malise SHOULD come from the fact that everyone talks about how much of a mistake the circumstances of her creation was.
ROSE QUARTZ IS A HORRIBLE FUCKING PERSON AND MOTHER- SHE COULD HAVE HAD STEVEN AS A NORMAL BOY, SHE COULD HAVE BUT SHE DIDN'T! CALL HER OUT.
-SHES NOT EVEN FUCKING REAL-!


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I would say the premise and the story are actually salvageable. Just, some things need to change.
> I think a lot of the problems would be solved by the show becoming a little more aware. Things like, holding Lapis, Pearl, and other spindly characters more responsible for their actions.
> Making Ruby's anger more justified. I did like that exchange with Sapphire where, basically, Sapphire was disregarding a lot of Ruby's concerns because [future sight], so they broke up.
> Doing more to redeem Amethyst because, lets face it, a lot of her malise SHOULD come from the fact that everyone talks about how much of a mistake the circumstances of her creation was.
> ...


YEAH! 

Make her actually a villain that the Crystal Gems Acknowledge.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> YEAH!
> 
> Make her actually a villain that the Crystal Gems Acknowledge.


I mean, even going into the dissonance that forms.
Rose Quartz was the only gem to rebel against how she was made (supposedly), but now that was a farce. There a ways to do this with a character in small episodal snippets. 
Stevens apparently going through this dissonance now. It would be nice to have him actually guide everyone towards the truth in his way of doing things.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> I mean, even going into the dissonance that forms.
> Rose Quartz was the only gem to rebel against how she was made (supposedly), but now that was a farce. There a ways to do this with a character in small episodal snippets.
> Stevens apparently going through this dissonance now. It would be nice to have him actually guide everyone towards the truth in his way of doing things.


And not redeeming the diamonds because they are literally space nazis.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 4, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> And not redeeming the diamonds because they are literally space nazis.


The diamonds don't really need to be redeemed, frankly.
They're part of the system just like everyone else. They can either change their ways and or not. Though, the system they have really isn't that sustainable.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> The diamonds don't really need to be redeemed, frankly.
> They're part of the system just like everyone else. They can either change their ways and or not. Though, the system they have really isn't that sustainable.


I guess.  But still. The diamonds as Garnet said, "Are Shatterers."


----------



## churio (Nov 4, 2018)

Man I remember Steven Universe in it's first 3 seasons. Back when it had potential and a narrative that made sense. Anyway can I propose removing onion from existence?


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

Sure. Wanna help?


churio said:


> Man I remember Steven Universe in it's first 3 seasons. Back when it had potential and a narrative that made sense. Anyway can I propose removing onion from existence?


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Nov 4, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------

